# NC Headboats



## BrokenRod

NC Headboats

Anyone here ever took a 24hr trip on the Capt Stacy IV, the Contenintal Shelf, or the Carolina Princess? I wanna come down near the end of october and those are my three choices. Hows the fishing on them? They catch snapper that late in the year? Any thing else being caught around then?


----------



## BlakSpyda

I know this thread is a little old, but I took My son and my Brother-In-Law on the 24hr trip w/Capt Stacy on 6-7 Oct, 2007. We did great! Between the three of us, we brought home over 160 pounds of fish. We caught Grouper, Snapper (Red and Silver), Trigger Fish, Grey Grunt, Porgies and Jacks.

A couple of huge Barracuda wer caught also.

Many folks limited out on Red and Silver Snapper.

This trip is hardcore. My knees were pretty much sore from bracing myself against the boat whlie pulling em up and I had one helluva bruise under my right armpit from holding the rod butt there while retreiving. Will I do it again? Hell yeah! 

Here ar links to my pics.
http://groups.msn.com/NCSURFISHING/blakspyda.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=1025
http://groups.msn.com/NCSURFISHING/blakspyda.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=1027
http://groups.msn.com/NCSURFISHING/blakspyda.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=1028
http://groups.msn.com/NCSURFISHING/blakspyda.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=1029
http://groups.msn.com/NCSURFISHING/blakspyda.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=1030


----------



## MacPE6

I live Swansboro, NC which is just outside Morehead city and have been out with Capt Stacy IV, Carolina Princess and a few others alone and with my son. 

If I had to recommend one I would say Capt Stacy IV. Why? They ALWAYS take VERY good care of their fisherman no matter what. The mates do an execlent job of taking care of all with what ever is needed. I have fished the Carolina Princess which was ok. Can't say bad things but can't find good things to say either.


----------



## Doad

Anybody have any links to these headboats?

Thanks,

Doad


----------



## earl of DC

Doad said:


> Anybody have any links to these headboats?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Doad


http://www.captstacy.com/


----------



## hengstthomas

I have been on all 3 boats ... Capt Stacy gets my vote


----------



## Desperado

Thanks for the pics BlackSypda. Makes me want to take my 1st trip down to NC. Looks like outstanding fishing there! From the posts so far, looks like Capt. Stacy is the favorite.

Found one disturbing story on the web about Capt. Stacy though, how they got stranded & had to be rescued by the coast guard. But maybe that's all in the past, or just propaganda from competitors?


----------



## LiteTackleChamp

link? 4 the story


----------



## Desperado

bmcox86 said:


> link? 4 the story


http://thecrystalcoast.com/


----------



## MacPE6

Doad said:


> Anybody have any links to these headboats?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Doad



http://www.captstacy.com/

http://www.carolinaprincess.com/

http://www.continentalshelf.com/


----------



## BlakSpyda

Desperado said:


> http://thecrystalcoast.com/


This sounds like a smear tactic! I cannot find any reference to this anywhere else. Something like this would have definitely made the news if a boat with over 50 folks were stranded more than 10 hours past their charter time and the USCG had to resue them.


----------



## jhmorgan

As a mate out of Lynnhaven, I must say that I can not imagine any situation like this EVER happening. Captains and their crew are far too prepared to allow such an incident to occur. Even the worst of crews would STILL provide passengers with some sort of drinks and food at a time like that (that is if a breakdown ever did occur). After lookin around a little bit, and not finding any other mention of this, I would have to guesstimate that this article was written to do nothing besides make the boat and it's owner look bad. Somebody should notify Capt Stacy unless and warn them that the article is out there. Even if it is true, no nevermind it can;t be true. No one would be that poorly run


----------



## Desperado

That's pretty much what I was thinking. Probably just propaganda from a competitor. Even if there ever was a grain of truth to that story, I'm sure it's all in the past. Never been on any of these boats myself yet, but based on the positive comments in this thread of those that have been on the Capt. Stacy, I would not hesitate to fish with them at the first available opportunity.


----------



## Gone Fishing

Any headboats closer to Nags Head or Kitty Hawk or Hatteras Village?


----------



## 2aces

I Have been on the Capt Stacy IV and I must say at the time it was a greaaat trip when i went 4 yrs ago. But I want to go back. Anyone making any trips next year. Keep me informed.


----------



## BlakSpyda

I'll keep you posted 2aces!


----------



## saltandsand

Good info in the thread. Mapquest says Atlantic Beach, NC is about 3 hours from Buxton, NC. Anybody have suggestions for a decent head boat in June that is out of or near Buxton, NC (which is between Frisco and Avon)? Thanks! :fishing:


----------



## New Kent Newbie

Miss Hatteras its out of either Hatteras Habor or Oden's Dock cant remember


----------



## gwaud

*Save your money*

You will have a better time on a charter instead of the headboat. there is a lot less competion for bait and more privacy. its cost us 200 each for a 12hr trip out of carolina beach. we split the trip with bottom fishing and trolling. we caught snapper/grouper/grunts/mahi/bonita/king macks/barracudas/porgys/triggers and more.


----------



## saltandsand

gwaud said:


> You will have a better time on a charter instead of the headboat. there is a lot less competion for bait and more privacy. its cost us 200 each for a 12hr trip out of carolina beach. we split the trip with bottom fishing and trolling. we caught snapper/grouper/grunts/mahi/bonita/king macks/barracudas/porgys/triggers and more.


Any suggestions on charters in that price range out of Buxton area?


----------



## 2aces

My trip I planed on the 23 was a bust, due to bad winds. I had planed to do a 24 hr on the Cont. Shelf but switched over to the Carolina Princess. The Cont. Shelf did go out I dont know how they did but I wish I stuck with that trip just to get my lines wet. :fishing: My next trip on the CP is set for May 4 weather gods please be good to me.....


----------



## gwaud

I'm not sure about Buxton, but we used HOTTICKET out of carolina beach. 1st class boat, tackle, knowledge, and mate.


----------



## skipogden

Because this came up again yesterday off this forum, let me say I am the one who created thecrystalcoast.com, the website that told the story of the Capt Stacy breaking down at sea in 2002. This was no smear tactic. I have no financial interest in any fishing venture anywhere. 

The Coast Guard tows hundreds of boats and a broken down fishing boat would not be reported by the media in an area that counts on tourism as their primary income source. The reason I posted this site was a warning. The crew appeared incompetent, and the captain was more worried about the cost of towing the boat in AGAIN than the comfort and safety of the passengers. Had there been a more serious emergency, like a fire, this would have been disastrous. 

The Captain Stacy Fishing Center send another boat out to try to get the CS4 started. Why wouldn't they send a boat out to transfer the passengers and get them back to shore? This was one bad decision after another by the captain and by management back at the dock over the radio. And the crew could have done whatever it was they were doing without f*** being every other word out of their mouths.

To be fair, I had many good trips on the CS4 before this time. And you would think the crew and captain especially would be well versed in how to handle this, especially considering the number of times the Stacy has has problems, but the fact that the next day, they could only complain about THEIR inconvenience and having to buy 11 batteries says a lot about where their interest is.

It may be hard to believe but it is 100% true. I would swear to it in court. And since the Captain Stacy Fishing Center knows about the site, if it were not true, they would have had attorneys "ask" me to remove it. They cannot because this is the absolute truth. 

Ask locals if they've ever heard of a Capt Stacy breaking down (or beaching) and you'll hear a different story than you hear from those who enjoyed a good day of fishing then went home a few hundred miles away.


----------



## hengstthomas

skipogden said:


> Because this came up again yesterday off this forum, let me say I am the one who created thecrystalcoast.com, the website that told the story of the Capt Stacy breaking down at sea in 2002. This was no smear tactic. I have no financial interest in any fishing venture anywhere.
> 
> The Coast Guard tows hundreds of boats and a broken down fishing boat would not be reported by the media in an area that counts on tourism as their primary income source. The reason I posted this site was a warning. The crew appeared incompetent, and the captain was more worried about the cost of towing the boat in AGAIN than the comfort and safety of the passengers. Had there been a more serious emergency, like a fire, this would have been disastrous.
> 
> The Captain Stacy Fishing Center send another boat out to try to get the CS4 started. Why wouldn't they send a boat out to transfer the passengers and get them back to shore? This was one bad decision after another by the captain and by management back at the dock over the radio. And the crew could have done whatever it was they were doing without f*** being every other word out of their mouths.
> 
> To be fair, I had many good trips on the CS4 before this time. And you would think the crew and captain especially would be well versed in how to handle this, especially considering the number of times the Stacy has has problems, but the fact that the next day, they could only complain about THEIR inconvenience and having to buy 11 batteries says a lot about where their interest is.
> 
> It may be hard to believe but it is 100% true. I would swear to it in court. And since the Captain Stacy Fishing Center knows about the site, if it were not true, they would have had attorneys "ask" me to remove it. They cannot because this is the absolute truth.
> 
> Ask locals if they've ever heard of a Capt Stacy breaking down (or beaching) and you'll hear a different story than you hear from those who enjoyed a good day of fishing then went home a few hundred miles away.


"Not a smear tactic?"  Well it is now .
IMO Capt Stacy and crew are top notched and boats do break down . As for professionalism and compassion .. Were you actually there when the boat broke down ? I doubt it .


----------



## kapoc

skipogden said:


> The Coast Guard tows hundreds of boats and a broken down fishing boat would not be reported by the media in an area that counts on tourism as their primary income source. They are published go take a look at the USCG public affairs site
> 
> Had there been a more serious emergency, like a fire, this would have been disastrous. At that point and time the USCG would have been compelled to perform a expedited rescue under the reason of fear of loss of life and limb. The USCG is not a towing company and will only do so as the last option.
> 
> The Captain Stacy Fishing Center send another boat out to try to get the CS4 started. Why wouldn't they send a boat out to transfer the passengers and get them back to shore? As you have stated the weather conditions were degraded which will make a passenger transfer at sea more hazardous that absolutly nessary and requires an extensive amount of training and practice. Same issue with towing their own vessel
> 
> And the crew could have done whatever it was they were doing without f*** being every other word out of their mouths. Given a poor judgment on their part but having 20+ lives in your hands and attempting engine repairs while listening to someone on the other end that might not be fully informed of the situation can be frustrating
> 
> the next day, they could only complain about THEIR inconvenience and having to buy 11 batteries says a lot about where their interest is. have you ever gone and priced these batteries ....you'd be pissed too at $300 a pop


By the way I have no vested intrest in that operation only have the Experence of running a charterboat and being a mate for a decent amount of time. Yes I have performed tows, I have done pax transfers and have delt with emergent situations to include people having a grand mall seasure on a vessle I was working on, I speak from experance and in the end it is a boat which stands for "break out another thousand"


----------



## CAPTJOHNNY

*Capt stacy iv*

I can set the record straight about the Capt Stacy IV. I was a captain for Capt Stacy for 12 years. At that time Capt Stacy had two head boats. I remember well the day the Stacy IV broke down offshore. The boat experienced a complete failure of all batteries on board resulting in the engines not being able to be started. The engines are shut down while fishing to please the passengers fishing on the stern to eliminate the noise and also the exhaust smell. The weather continued to get worse while the boat was anchored. Another boat was sent out of the Stacy fishing center and was in fact towing the Stacy IV when the CG arrived. The tow was transfereed to the CG cutter as it was a much larger boat and able to tow the Stacy IV faster to get the passengers back ashore more quickly. I was in the office helping answer the phones assuring people calling in that the passengers were safe and ok. This is the only time that I know of that the Stacy IV had to be towed in and the boat is over 30 years old now. I know of many a night that Capt Davis along with me would be in the engine room for several hours after fishing all day doing an engine repair so the boat could go out the next day. Mr Ogden stated why did they not transfer the passengers? This shows his ignorence to the situation. You dont transfer passengers offshore when it is blowing 30 plus knots. The passengers were never in danger as the boat was anchored up and the Stacy IV is a well built and sea worthy vessel. It would not be running yet today after thirty years in the Atlantic Ocean if this was not the case. As for Capt Stacy reputation and how it treats its passengers you dont stay in buisness for over 50 years and have thousands of repeat customers if you are not doing them right. Also Mr Ogden does not have his Batteries count right. The Boat has three engines and each engine requires three 12 volt batteries to make up a 36 volt system 3 times 3 equals 9 batteries total. When he states 11 batteries you again wander how much he was in tune with what really occured. Where in the world Mr Ogden comes up with his statement of constant break downs and beachings these are not only not true but outright lies. The boat having to be beached? Thats a real whopper! I believe that would make the news. Mr Ogden its true you cant satisfy everybody all of the time but please get your facts straight and dont post out right lies about a company that has been in buisness for over 50 years and has the admiration of thousands of repeat customers as you can see buy these reply to your post.


----------



## hengstthomas

Thanks Capt Johnny .. I hope to be back down there real soon .


----------



## G-Hype

I read this entire thread and it seems to me that the Capt Stacy has a very loyal following. I believe that perception is reality. If you believe that something is a particular way then that is what it is to you.

I have had conversations on this forum about a particular boat in the area upon which I had a horrible experience, while other's here have had no complaints.

I have no dog in this fight one way or the other, except for looking for a good boat to fish from. I also have no idea of the validity of either of the stories. Sometimes you just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## 30ManStan

Stacy is the way to go. Atlantic Beach is a great small town, you don't have to deal with Morehead City, which I personally can live without.

The fish fillet crew working there when you get off is also 100% first class. Good captain and the rumor I've heard is that he has 10,000+ marks off shore and he never fishes the same mark in any given 3 month period. That keeps the pressure low on each spot and the weekend warriors off his tail.

Stan


----------

